# Renegade Hoof Boots--Traction studs???



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

These look interesting. My horse's are barefoot for the winter & since we have not had much snow, when the ground freezes it is like cement & slippery. I hope someone has used these, do they stay on well, provide good traction without hindering the horse's forward movement?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> These look interesting. My horse's are barefoot for the winter & since we have not had much snow, when the ground freezes it is like cement & slippery. I hope someone has used these, do they stay on well, provide good traction without hindering the horse's forward movement?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've been reading a lot of reviews on the boots in general, and many people say these are the best boots they've ever used. I know a lot of endurance riders use them without problems of losing them. However, nobody ever specifies if they use the traction studs of not. I hope to get some info!:lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Me too! Come on people who use these, we need your input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I use Renegades without the traction studs.....I can't say that I've needed them.

Also, I think the boots are not nearly as slippery on rocks as shoes.

I also don't think the studs would damage the trail any more than shoes.

By the way, a ranger in the Smoky's commented on how much easier the boots are on trails than shoes.....


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> I use Renegades without the traction studs.....I can't say that I've needed them.
> 
> Also, I think the boots are not nearly as slippery on rocks as shoes.
> 
> ...


I meant more, would the trail damage the boots more, rather than the boots damaging the trail. I've only ridden barefoot horses on this trail before, so I have no experience knowing how slippery shoes are on wet rocks.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I personally would go without them unless you find that you need them. I am not sure about these boots but others I have used, they are replaceable so you can take them in and out if you decide you do or don't need them. 

I have ran horses on packtrips and hunting trips that have Boreum cleats on their shoes and they works great for grabbing onto rocks, ice etc. The drawback was that you couldn't do any kind of speed work with them on. I really didn't even like to lope with them on as if the horse doesn't stop properly (or if he is cued wrong) the cleats can grab and cause an injury. I would suspect the same from a cleat on a boot...maybe even more so by the look of them. Personally, I would either go without or get a shoe where they are replaceable. Just my $.02.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I know alot of endurance riders that run boots on rocky terrain. The most common are easy boot glue ons, easyboot gloves and renegades. None of them use studs. Id probably only consider them if I was road riding in the winter on hard pack snow/ice.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks LesandLily, you gave me the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Easyboot gloves regularly. I don't see the need for studs in the shoe unless you are riding in snow and ice. The gloves do well in water, rocks, mud without studs. I have many friends who use Renegades, none of them have studs.


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Pattilou said:


> I use Easyboot gloves regularly. I don't see the need for studs in the shoe unless you are riding in snow and ice. The gloves do well in water, rocks, mud without studs. I have many friends who use Renegades, none of them have studs.


Thank you very much! I will not get the studs


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

I have used a bunch of different boots. And the boots that are more rubbery like easyboots grab rock better, but the renegades are by far the best for use.

On summer pack trips I noticed that when crossing big slabs of rock the barefoot horses do good, as well as the ones with boots, however did have some shod horses not only slip but fell down a few times. They just can't go where the renegades can. And the renegades were the non studded ones. Trust me it was getting annoying trying to find trails for some horses when others had freedom to go wherever

Another plus I noticed when riding in the really rocky areas like creek beds was that the back of the renegades protect the heel bulbs too, which ended up being a problem for horses not wearing them they all had swollen ankles while the renegade horses didn't. 

As far as wear goes they do wear out faster on rock and asphalt, if you ever did ride on a road with boots just walk because a trot or lope really eats at them fast. Rocks though are nowhere near the wear of asphalt. That being said I have been really suprised at how long they have worn so far. The boots are estimated to give 300-600 miles. I put around three hundred so far and they don't hardly look worn. I expect six or more.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The type of rocks makes a huge difference.

Steel shoes are terrible slippery on granite. Where as aluminum shoes grab hold of granite and hold. Barefoot horses or booted horse are in between those two extremes on granite.

Sand stone on the other hand is just the opposite. Steel shoes bite into the sand stone and shod horses do better than barefoot or booted horses. I've seen friends with traditional shod horses ride across large uphill slabs of sand stone that my bare foot horses could not cross.

Trying to scramble up sidehills of flat sheets of rock, really need the right kind of shoe. I watched my friends cross this sandstone with shod horses and I had to stop and go around with my barefoot gelding









And even though this was pretty flat, the slick rock doesn't offer much traction for the hoof that won't bite into it.









I've ridden some boardwalks that are fine dry, But with a summer rain they become incredably slick until they dry out. Studs would have done wonders on them when wet.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey it look like the yellow brick road through the Forrest !!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it was a green pressure treated boardwalk


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the awesome answers! I'm definitely going to be purchasing some renegades in the near future.


----------

